# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  > Windows для опытных пользователей  >  [Гайд] Как установить на оперу расширения для хрома

## rstp14

Достаточно расширение Download Chrome Extension
Ссылка:
https://addons.opera.com/ru/extensio...-9/?display=en

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

